# sovereign 18hp hydro



## pfunk66j

Put a simplicity tiller 1690039 on my 18 hp sovereign hydro, all parts are oem and everything is connected properly. When I connect the belt to the pto clutch it rubs against the top of the oil filter for the hydraulic pump. This blows my mind because everything is routed and connected as per spec. Did simplicity change their filter to a wider diameter filter over the years? Only alternative to a smaller dia. filter is to a another small idler pullyto prevent the belt from rubbing the filter. Any help or knowledge about this problem would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum! What year/model# is the tractor?Some of the later ones,though the tiller fits/connects properly,had guards,or extra pulleys,to adapt them,without rubbing .


----------



## pfunk66j

Thanks for the reply. It's a 1996 18hp sovereign hydro. Mfg. No. 1692450. I was thinking about adapting another idler pully to the frame to keep the belt away from the filter.
Does simlpicity sell an add on pully kit for the 1996 sovereign? If not I'll make something work. Thanks again.


----------



## pfunk66j

*thanks jhngardner*



jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! What year/model# is the tractor?Some of the later ones,though the tiller fits/connects properly,had guards,or extra pulleys,to adapt them,without rubbing .


Thanks for the reply. It's a 1996 18hp sovereign hydro. Mfg. No. 1692450. I was thinking about adapting another idler pully to the frame to keep the belt away from the filter.
Does simlpicity sell an add on pully kit for the 1996 sovereign? If not I'll make something work. Thanks again


----------



## jhngardner367

I just looked it up,and it shows a short-body filter(p/n 1709322/1709322sm).Check the filter type/#,to see if it is a Simplicity,or an after/market mfgr.
They don't make a pulley kit,but you might be able to find a shorter body filter,OR a kit to move the filter.
I've seen them on an earlier model,with this transaxle.


----------



## pfunk66j

*1709322*



jhngardner367 said:


> I just looked it up,and it shows a short-body filter(p/n 1709322/1709322sm).Check the filter type/#,to see if it is a Simplicity,or an after/market mfgr.
> They don't make a pulley kit,but you might be able to find a shorter body filter,OR a kit to move the filter.
> I've seen them on an earlier model,with this transaxle.


The filter that's on it now is a simplicity 1709322.


----------



## jhngardner367

Well,everything checks out,so the only suggestion I can make,is to fabricate a flat guide ,and bolt it on so that it keeps the belt off the filer.


----------



## pfunk66j

Thanks again


----------



## Cummins-dodge

Mine has a side mounted filter also they make a idler pully that mounts to the frame so the belt clears the filter should be able to get it at a dealer


----------



## pt03jimmy

It looks like you are missing an idler pulley. There should be one attached to the tractor in front of the filter between it and the PTO.


----------



## Sovereignfan

Probably a little late, but they make a pulley (the rear PTO kit #1685225) fits your tractor and is designed to fix this problem with the filter. I had same problem, works like a champ


----------



## skunkhome

This is the pulley fix but it is true that they had a little flat filter that didn't stick out far enough to be touched by the belt. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_200_3091_01_SK_SMA_LO.pdf


----------



## Djb

I have a simplicity sovereign # 1643407 that I just bought can you tell me what year it is Thanks


----------



## beeboby

I have a simplicity tiller model 1690039 sovereign 18 hp new tiller just used 1/2 hour now belt & pulleys spin but tiller won't turn ?? is there a shear pin some place I broke ? or did I break chain in housing ??


----------

